# Moles and massage



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey ladies! So, I went for a massage yesterday, mostly for my upper and lower back, but my hips and buttocks were also tight. My therapist went to town on those areas, which feel great today, but I have a large mole on my one hip, and was going to mention about that to my massage therapist. I really wish that I did now, because that mole is now inflamed. Is this something that I should be worrying about and running to the doctor ASAP, or should I just wait and see if it starts going down?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

You're constantly subjecting it to friction under your clothes, which makes it a risk factor.

I'd get it cut out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is it usually inflamed?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Is it usually inflamed?


Nope, but I got a massage yesterday, and started feeling it yesterday. I've caught it on my pants before, but it's not usually a bother. I didn't check it yesterday, and just noticed it this morning. The inflammation is starting to go down a little now.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

I believe the benchmark is any skin growth larger than a pencil eraser should be checked. I've had a flat mole looked at by a dermatologist just to be safe because it was slightly bigger than a pencil eraser and had slightly irregular borders.

It's probably just a reaction to unaccustomed friction and handling but it wouldn't hurt to have it inspected.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried, the friction of the massage is likely what's done it, but it can't hurt to get it checked if you're worried.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frusdil said:


> I wouldn't be worried, the friction of the massage is likely what's done it, but it can't hurt to get it checked if you're worried.


Gasoline and tried to burn it I would be sure it's clean and then put triple antibiotic cream on it for a couple of days. But if it stays sore or something then go to the dermatologist.


----------

